# Abandon country home



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Just finished an abandon country home,I wanted to include a caved in roof but got side tracked.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, that came out great. Another nice piece of work.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I use two lights to take pictures ,it appears the one on the right leaves a red tint,don't know why.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I am guessing from your comment that you prefer the left side lighting? And your building is suppose to be grey all around. :lurk5:

Going back to look at the photos, I originaly thought you intennded one side to be the red color, but see now that the front door elevation is grey in one and red in the other.

The red tint comes from the type of bulb filament used. (Kelvin Temperature) It is most likely a light balanced bulb ment for indoor plant lighting.

You can replace one bulb with one that matches the other bulb used (to your preference), or

get a gel sheet from a photo shop to correct the light source to match the other bulb until one burns out. (If you get the gel sheet, they usually come in sets and you can play with the others to get different effects.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love your stuff!


----------



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

Great job on that!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think this is one of the best ones you have done!

Just one observation- the lichen bushes at the base detracted a bit from the decrepit reality of your subject. Perhaps some spray glue and a crumpled up cigarette to provide scale leaves to break things up a bit and give the ground a forlorn and abondoned look as well...

Just an idea


----------



## Pananely (Apr 23, 2019)

Perfect....good job.


----------

